# New Skiff Just Got Wet



## JimCameron

I'm holding my breath.


----------



## Gramps

You know what they say Matt, no pics no proof! You've been quiet for a while, I was wondering what was going on. I'm looking forward to the full reveal.


----------



## MATT

I did not order one never even seen it yet. Just nice to hear some thing new from one of the Guys that made History with his last Skiff.


----------



## firecat1981

Here is his website, he contacted me a while back when I was starting my build to offer me a design he had. I was already full throttle into my build so I had to pass.

www.shallowwaterskiffs.com


----------



## JESUS_ROMERO

I guess he is no longer with Inshore Power Boats / East Cape? :-?


----------



## SKIFFGUY

Hey guys....

No I have not been with East Cape / Inshore in 2 years....

but some new stuff is coming ;D


----------



## oysterbreath

Ohhhhh, that's exciting news!
The beans...someone please spill them?


----------



## Brett

Happy to oblige...oops!


----------



## oysterbreath

Ha! Good one Brett!


----------



## SKIFFGUY

Alright...anyone want a sneak peek ?


----------



## SilentHunter

[smiley=worth.gif] [smiley=worth.gif] [smiley=worth.gif] [smiley=worth.gif] [smiley=worth.gif]

basicly.


----------



## oysterbreath

> Alright...anyone want a sneak peek ?


TEASING is an action reserved ONLY for well equipped ladies...you sir, are NO lady! ;-)


----------



## The_Skiff_Shop

> Alright...anyone want a sneak peek ?


Nice to see you back Tom.


----------



## SKIFFGUY

Thanks Ron... It's great to be building skiffs again... ;D


----------



## SKIFFGUY

;D


----------



## SKIFFGUY

THE 411 :

I designed and developed this new skiff over a period of time and it shares a lot of my beliefs in what i like in a skiff in its design. It has some similar ideas to things I have done and then things I have not done ...and is the sum of all of those ideas. I am quite pleased with it, and was so when we water tested the prototype. I have shown the skiff already in the prototype stage ........


----------



## SKIFFGUY

The WIFI service is telling me the "path to my attachments is not valid"


----------



## SKIFFGUY

MATT ?


----------



## MATT

Getting into shape


----------



## MATT

Lots of sanding...


----------



## noeettica

Man that's awesome !

You should do a Mold off that !


----------



## SKIFFGUY

I did do a mold off it....    

Thats what it was for, this is the cold-molded prototype of my new 17' skiff...

Thanks for the compliment        It has been a lot of drawing, math, thinking, and sweat....


----------



## MATT

Off for a float test....Maybe with a few sand bags....


----------



## SKIFFGUY

Correct Matt as I had told you, I weighed it with sand bags based on Displacement / COG / COF, and tested the moments etc...  she did very well, and poled beautifully .... so then it was off to mold building


----------



## nate.

Commin along nicely Tom.


----------



## MATT




----------



## nate.

Nice. Is that the plug or Hull #1?


----------



## SKIFFGUY

Yes its a new skiff   =)   No Its not a personal skiff  ...    
HERE IS THE SCOOP :
Contact : Tom 
Built By Mitzlaff Boatworks
email  : [email protected]
or reach us thru :
shallowwaterskiffs.com

BOAT SPECS:
17.5 LOA
6.5 Max Beam
60-90 Hp
All composite
All Hulls / Decks Vacuum Infused  

Wanna talk about it just email me... Thanks guys


----------



## SKIFFGUY

Nate to answer question that was the plug before being dropped onto the flange,before starting the mold...


----------



## CapnK

>


Drool...

Absolutely love the lines on this hull.


----------



## SKIFFGUY

Thanks Lowcountry.... Means a lot to hear people say they like it


----------



## admin

> Contact : Tom
> Built By Mitzlaff Boatworks
> email : [email protected]
> or reach us thru : shallowwaterskiffs.com
> 
> BOAT SPECS:
> 17.5 LOA
> 6.5 Max Beam
> 60-90 Hp
> All composite
> All Hulls / Decks Vacuum Infused


----------



## nate.

?


----------



## SKIFFGUY

Nate, he (IMAC) posted the specs "per forum rules"


----------



## Tom_C

Looks sweet.


----------



## paint it black

bad ass skiff design!


----------



## cutrunner

^^^^^^^^^ agreed how much ? Lol


----------



## oysterbreath

I must say, you've never designed a skiff I didn't like! This ones sweet! I see that you've GREATLY minimized your strakes and other "go straight" surfaces. I assume that your increased deadrise will be enough to keep her tracking true huh?


----------



## nate.

what? mitzi had no strakes.


----------



## earltobberson

Nice...more pics please


----------



## SKIFFGUY

I want to first say thanks again everyone !!! I am VERY excited about the new skiff !

FYI, I will be making site changes this weekend to Shallow Water Skiffs so if ya sign on and get a glitch or no page... no worries, its just us messing with some stuff getting the site ready for some new stuff...


----------



## copperhead

Tom, looks really nice!


----------



## nate.

Any updates Tom?


----------



## SKIFFGUY

UPDATE :

I'm working my buns off to finish everything so we can start building customers boats... 

Working on a few other things too  :-X


----------



## makin moves

any updates


----------



## SKIFFGUY

Hey guys,

I know I have been quiet on the forum...  We are working towards getting the skiff molds completed... I had some delays but working on it  



Tom


----------



## TidewateR

bump...updates?


----------



## TidewateR

nothing????


----------



## SKIFFGUY

ok.... the update is I am working on a couple of things right now and yes the 17 is coming.... I am also working on another project that I will not describe yet but its cool.....


----------



## Ken_Bales

Get ready for a great surprise. I've witnessed the project Skiffguy made reference to, and without a doubt it's going to excite a bunch of guys on this forum. It's gonna be a big winner!!!


----------



## Pelican

Can't wait to see it. Good luck.


----------



## SKIFFGUY




----------



## el9surf

Still waiting....


----------



## MATT

> Still waiting....


It's all here now.

http://www.soloskiff.com/


----------



## TidewateR

Matt I couldn't find info in your link for the 17ft boat pictured in this thread. thanks


----------



## blondmonkey777

any updates on the hull that thing looks damn good!


----------



## Dillusion

> any updates on the hull that thing looks damn good!


I believe the plug got stolen


----------

